
Panasonic's New Human Blinders for Open Offices - atlasunshrugged
https://www.dezeen.com/2018/10/17/panasonics-wearable-blinkers-concentrate-open-plan-offices-technology/
======
atlasunshrugged
When I first read this my reaction was immediately, is this what we've come
to? My next thought was that I should tell our office manager to order a dozen
of these to try them out. Also, they're going the crowdfunding route first,
but in Japan initially
[https://greenfunding.jp/lab/projects/2463](https://greenfunding.jp/lab/projects/2463)

